# Fusion Mag with grandwave 30 w mag plate



## 757drummin (Oct 8, 2012)

31 1/2" to the center wrapped in blue and black. Fuji trigger seat. Reel is in great condition with knobby mag WRI side plate. Askin $450 for the combo


----------

